

Goodbye Magento - benjy1
http://devblog.com.au/goodbye-magento

======
Theodores
A lot of people spend 1-2 years with Magento, find it all a little too
difficult, throw in the towel and pick up some other shopping cart that, to
them, does everything they need and is 'the future'. They then tell their
clients that this new fangled system is so much better - blah - blah - and
expect the projects to come rolling in.

Invariably they do not and the new fangled shopping cart gets dropped, as does
any aspiration to do ecommerce.

Hence, I would recommend anyone wanting to ditch Magento to look around at the
shops that did move away from Magento and see what happened to them.
Reinventing the wheel is not always as good an idea as it is imagined to be.

~~~
benjy1
We're using Drupal Commerce, it's been a fantastic replacement for Magento.
It's not reinventing the wheel if you're contributing to a growing and
community driven platform such as DC which, is a big improvement over Magento
IMO.

~~~
Theodores
I stand corrected!

I actually maintain a Drupal site which sells tickets and things through
civiCRM. This Drupal Commerce could work well with that and give me an
opportunity to find out 'the hard way' whether I can use it on other projects
where I would think Magento.

Thanks for the tip and maybe see you on the Drupal Commerce forums at some
time in the future!

